# Wer ist die beste Scream-Queen ?



## steven91 (15 Jan. 2012)

Jamie Lee Curtis ( Halloween )
Heather Langencamp ( Nightmare on Elm Street )
Neve Campbell ( Scream )
Jennifer Love Hewitt ( Ich weiss was Du letzten Sommer getan hast )
Jessica Biel ( Texas Chainsaw Massacre )


----------



## tammy (15 Jan. 2012)

1. Jamie Lee Curtis:thumbup:


----------



## steven91 (15 Jan. 2012)

Dann mal los


----------



## MetalFan (15 Jan. 2012)

Jessica Biel - sie war in "TCM" einfach umwerfend!!!


----------



## goku24 (15 Jan. 2012)

1


----------



## Punisher (24 Aug. 2012)

natürlich Jessica Biel


----------



## neman64 (24 Aug. 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> natürlich Jessica Biel



Na klar wer denn sonst


----------



## chandler (25 Sep. 2012)

Neve Campbell ( Scream ) die beste
schönste schwank zw biel love hewitt


----------

